# Daytona Gray vs. Nano Gray



## mavschamp11

Hi all,

I'm currently looking into purchasing a TTS in the future, and I've been wanting to own a dark gray car for a while. However, I've been doing research and I was under the impression the entire time that Nano Gray most closely resembled the dark gray tint I've been looking for.

After finally tracking down what it seems to be the only Nano Gray TTS in the United States, I realized I was in the wrong the entire time:









Is that what Nano Gray really looks like?

I was under the impression that *THIS* is how Nano Gray looked like: 









Or this too: 








I'm not exactly sure if it's because of the lighting, but the color of these last two pictures is how I want my car to look like.
(Courtesy of the actual owners under the gallery thread)

Can you guys please help me differentiate the contrast from Daytona gray and Nano Gray? The color I prefer is the last two pictures I linked, and upon observing many different pictures, I'm getting more confused due to different variations of tints of gray I'm seeing.

I would appreciate everyone's help! Thank you.


----------



## Ikon66

From the pics top is nano and the others Daytona


----------



## leopard

Hello,

The top photo is Nano Grey which resembles an unfinished paint job !

The bottom two are Daytona Grey which gets my vote..

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ikon66

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=872874&start=330


----------



## noname

Exactly, nano grey is the first picture and looks like the prime color under the paint!! 
But I have to say, I saw it in several conditions, clean, dirty, night/day, cloudy..it changes a bit..sometime I like it but sometime It's very odd!

Daytona grey it's pearl color and it's fantastic! I had pearl blue on the mk2 and I miss it


----------



## Samoa

I would go so far to say the first one looks like a NIMBUS grey, being the MK2 Limited Edition Coupe run out model colour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ

leopard said:


> Hello,
> 
> The top photo is Nano Grey which resembles an unfinished paint job !
> 
> The bottom two are Daytona Grey which gets my vote..
> 
> Hope this helps.


My sentiment exactly! I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but....... :?


----------



## T4LGO

Yes a chap up the road from my parents has a Nano grey TTvand it does have a certain novelty factor at first and it suits the style of the TT but I am so glad mine is Daytona grey .....


----------



## ZephyR2

First one is Nano, as said a bit of a funny colour. Then others most probably Daytona grey but third could be Monsoon grey. Always hard to faithfully reproduce pure colours under varying light conditions.
I went round a large local dealership a few weeks ago with a salesman asking to see the difference between Daytona and Monsoon greys. Either they had no Monsoon Audis at all in stock or he / we couldn't tell the difference between the two. :? 
Try Googling "Audi TT Daytona (or whatever) grey" and view the images - not that I think it will help that much. You really need to see one in the flesh.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Last one could be metallic Daytona grey - it looks almost too shiny to be the pearl. Local dealer has a metallic Daytona on display, I was shocked by the shininess of it when I first saw it compared to my own pearl DG but then saw it wasn't the same.

Looks spectacular in that last pic though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Well this is my TTS in Daytona and i have to say i love the colour. It's stunning in the sun, as you can see. Not sure i fancy Nano in all honesty. Always thought it had the look of a primer having just had a clear coat of lacquer applied over it.  However colour is so subjective so short answer is, get whatever you want and what makes you happy 8) Here are a couple of my Daytona Grey TTS.


----------



## Arbalest

Stunning pictures; I'm guessing there's been some detailing on the paintwork.


----------



## johnny_hungus

The bottom pic is mine and that's Daytona, the colour changes in different lights due to the pearl.

Seeing it in the flesh made me choose it, lovely colour.

Nano grey is ok and has a metallic fleck to it but didn't seem to have a stand out shine to my eye, unlike Daytona.


----------



## johnny_hungus

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Last one could be metallic Daytona grey - it looks almost too shiny to be the pearl. Local dealer has a metallic Daytona on display, I was shocked by the shininess of it when I first saw it compared to my own pearl DG but then saw it wasn't the same.
> 
> Looks spectacular in that last pic though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure who said there was a metallic Daytona Grey as the only option for the TTS is a pearl effect DG according to the brochure.


----------



## mavschamp11

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Well this is my TTS in Daytona and i have to say i love the colour. It's stunning in the sun, as you can see. Not sure i fancy Nano in all honesty. Always thought it had the look of a primer having just had a clear coat of lacquer applied over it.  However colour is so subjective so short answer is, get whatever you want and what makes you happy 8) Here are a couple of my Daytona Grey TTS.


Wow your TTS is absolutely stunning! GoTeamGb2012, do you think you can upload more shots of your TTS?

Thank you everyone for the help! I agree that Nano Gray is a little iffy, so I guess I will be pursuing Daytona Gray. But now that I look at it, black TTS looks sexy as well 8)


----------



## ZephyR2

johnny_hungus said:


> BumBum_BumBum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one could be metallic Daytona grey - it looks almost too shiny to be the pearl. Local dealer has a metallic Daytona on display, I was shocked by the shininess of it when I first saw it compared to my own pearl DG but then saw it wasn't the same.
> 
> Looks spectacular in that last pic though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who said there was a metallic Daytona Grey as the only option for the TTS is a pearl effect DG according to the brochure.
Click to expand...

You are right. Daytona is only offered on the TTS and as pearlescent. There used to be a Daytona metallic option on the Mk2. The closest metallic option is Monsoon grey which is available on all Mk3s.


----------



## jryoung

mavschamp11 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what Nano Gray really looks like


Yep, looks like mine, except I have black brakes, red leather and the standard (for the UK) wheels


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

ZephyR2 said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BumBum_BumBum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one could be metallic Daytona grey - it looks almost too shiny to be the pearl. Local dealer has a metallic Daytona on display, I was shocked by the shininess of it when I first saw it compared to my own pearl DG but then saw it wasn't the same.
> 
> Looks spectacular in that last pic though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who said there was a metallic Daytona Grey as the only option for the TTS is a pearl effect DG according to the brochure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. Daytona is only offered on the TTS and as pearlescent. There used to be a Daytona metallic option on the Mk2. The closest metallic option is Monsoon grey which is available on all Mk3s.
Click to expand...

Maybe you miss-typed that? Daytona is not TTS-only. My own standard TT is DG.

I'll drop into the local dealer tomorrow and take a pic of metallic DG. It definitely exists! Saw the car and saw the spec sheet on the stand beside it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R

Daytona is an option for S Line as well but not other models, e.g. Sport.

It's a very sparkly colour, bring pearlescent and really lightens and sparkles in the sun.


----------



## tonymar

Nano grey , they should of called it battleship grey , daytona would look great with mustard coloured brake calipers


----------



## tfsifreak

I was similarly puzzled when I ordered mine and looking at pictures ... in fact, Nano Grey can be very weird depending the light conditions. In grey-ish weather when there is less direct light reflecting, it can look quite matt and 'unfisnished' if you expect the reflection in orther greys (like Daytona grey or old Condor grey).
I personnaly like it as I find it quite different from other cars out there ... it is a matter of taste really!


----------



## ZephyR2

Has anybody got a Mk3 in Monsoon grey? How does that look? Doesn't seem to be as common as Daytona.


----------



## 4433allanr

Nano always seems to provoke a reaction. I love it, one of the most individual colour choices and looks amazing in the sun shine.


----------



## Hawwy

First one is nardo grey


----------



## moro anis

View attachment 3
[/]

Here are some pictures of mine (apart from one of an Ultra that was parked next to me one day) in Nano grey. It is IMO opinion an interesting colour and very light dependent. Yes it does look like the one in the initial post sometimes but the majority of the time as my pictures. However if it is a dark day or approaching dusk it can look the deepest of greys and almost bordering on black. That's why I love it.


----------



## 4433allanr

That is a truly awesome roadster.


----------



## moro anis

Thank you sir. Most kind.


----------



## jjg

Like the Nano photo's above, the Daytona is very light dependant. Looks very different but the pearlescent fleck really stands out in direct sun light.


----------



## gogs

That's a cracking looking car you have Moro 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

Thanks gogs.Yours is pretty stunning too.

It either had to be Nano or Sepang for me if I had a choice as I hadn't intended to buy new. I'd actually gone to look at a week old pre reg Roadster in Mythos black and it turned out the cost of change was less for a brand new one and in stock they had "my car". It had all the toys I wanted plus 20" alloys and folding mirrors. I was smitten and took her home 4 days later. Never had a brand new car before and it took several weeks to sink in.


----------



## Jooxy

ZephyR2 said:


> Has anybody got a Mk3 in Monsoon grey? How does that look? Doesn't seem to be as common as Daytona.


Hi Zephy,

Here's a photo of my mk3 in monsoon grey. Possibly a little boring for some, but I don't like to stand out too much 










Cheers


----------



## Smoothie

Ah the sea of grey... I just wish there were more options to choose from in the UK.

I quite like the Nano grey as its something a bit different. Overtime I see Daytona it always appears to have a green fleck to it - is this correct? Some of the pictures on here of Daytona under a blue sky look great - but how often do we have blue skies?

Reason for asking is I'm liking the look of the red leather interior and I'm undecided between Nano and Daytona.


----------



## 4433allanr

I love nano. its quite individual and looks quite plain on a dull day, but it the sun it is awesome, possibly suits the more sporty models best tho IMO. I ordered nano then bottled it and changed to black which meant i could have extra options but i might regret it.


----------



## R_TTS

I spent a lot of time on the daytona vs nano debate. Only way I could resolve it.......... sepang blue!


----------



## jryoung

Nano on a TTS for me, The grey looks fab with the silver wing mirrors and the dark grey wheels.


----------



## Smoothie

R_TTS said:


> I spent a lot of time on the daytona vs nano debate. Only way I could resolve it.......... sepang blue!


Yeah thought about the same myself but I've had Sprint Blue (nicer in my opinion) for the last 5years and fancy a change.


----------



## 4433allanr

Just saw a nano sport in Oxford in the sunshine and it looked superb, perhaps I should reconsider??? Aghhhh!


----------



## Dreams1966

4433allanr said:


> Just saw a nano sport in Oxford in the sunshine and it looked superb, perhaps I should reconsider??? Aghhhh!


Leave it to someone else to choose for you....


----------



## 4433allanr

Dreams1966 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a nano sport in Oxford in the sunshine and it looked superb, perhaps I should reconsider??? Aghhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to someone else to choose for you....
Click to expand...

Very good!!!


----------



## mjhamilton

I ordered Daytona and was sweating buckets

Picked up on Monday and it's stunning.. no other words needed


----------



## 4433allanr

Very nice.


----------



## patatus

Looks A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjhamilton

I braved giving her the first bath today










Virtual cockpit is epic






Inside is a lovely place to be


----------



## 4433allanr

The s-line looks so aggressive from the front, nice.


----------



## 4433allanr

Nano can make the car look shorter...


----------



## 4433allanr

He/she must be gutted!


----------



## 4433allanr

Gives a good look around a nano TT.


----------



## 4433allanr

Saw nano S-line today on 19 RS's. Still love that colour.


----------



## moro anis

So do I but I am predujiced as mine's Nano.


----------



## 4433allanr

Each generation suits a different colour imo. MK1 avus, MK2 white, MK3 nano.


----------



## GavinE

Here's my Nano Grey Coupe for anyone still wondering.
It's a difficult colour to photograph and give a true representation. Every image I looked at on the web when trying to decide looked completely different. Its a colour that has to be seen in person really.


----------



## Tuco

Daytona and Monsoon are pretty much the same color..slightly difference between them..But you can't order Daytona without the S line package


----------



## ZephyR2

GavinE said:


> Here's my Nano Grey Coupe for anyone still wondering.
> It's a difficult colour to photograph and give a true representation. Every image I looked at on the web when trying to decide looked completely different. Its a colour that has to be seen in person really.


And even then it varies depending upon the light, whether its inside or out, dull or sunny. A very strange colour is Nano.


----------



## moro anis

Or different


----------



## GavinE

ZephyR2 said:


> GavinE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Nano Grey Coupe for anyone still wondering.
> It's a difficult colour to photograph and give a true representation. Every image I looked at on the web when trying to decide looked completely different. Its a colour that has to be seen in person really.
> 
> 
> 
> And even then it varies depending upon the light, whether its inside or out, dull or sunny. A very strange colour is Nano.
Click to expand...

Exactly right and here's an example. Same car, just later in the day when it was dull and wet. You could mistake it for Daytona!


----------



## 4433allanr

Looks sweet. Personally I love nano and every day I wish I had gone for it. Your car has the right wheels too, stunning.


----------



## Omychron

I'll add a pic of mine too, it's true what you say about the angle. Different colors on the same car, depending on the weather and light! 
(It was raining here btw.)


----------



## moro anis

My turn - Nano again.


----------



## Whaleblue

From the various pictures it seems that Nano shows less of a difference in colour/shade between the metal and plastic panels.

Any thoughts?


----------



## moro anis

By plastic do you mean skirts and spoilers? I've certainly never thought of a difference in colour.


----------



## Whaleblue

moro anis said:


> By plastic do you mean skirts and spoilers? I've certainly never thought of a difference in colour.


Look at the first post, second picture. The Daytona Coupe shows very different shades on the front "bumper" section. Yours (Nano) looks more consistent. Is it consistently consistent?!


----------



## ire74

+1 for Nano!


----------



## moro anis

If by the centre section of the bumper you are referring to the splitter, I believe on all TTS models it's a titanium grey and not body colour as it's a feature. Other than that all panels match perfectly colour and fit wise.


----------



## Whaleblue

moro anis said:


> If by the centre section of the bumper you are referring to the splitter, I believe on all TTS models it's a titanium grey and not body colour as it's a feature. Other than that all panels match perfectly colour and fit wise.


Sorry Moro, I'm not being clear. On the Daytone pics it's the panel that starts just in front of the front wheel, and runs around under the headlights that appears darker than the rest of the car. Is you Nano more consistent in this respect still?


----------



## 4433allanr

moro anis said:


> By plastic do you mean skirts and spoilers? I've certainly never thought of a difference in colour.


+1


----------



## Omychron

Whaleblue said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by the centre section of the bumper you are referring to the splitter, I believe on all TTS models it's a titanium grey and not body colour as it's a feature. Other than that all panels match perfectly colour and fit wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moro, I'm not being clear. On the Daytone pics it's the panel that starts just in front of the front wheel, and runs around under the headlights that appears darker than the rest of the car. Is you Nano more consistent in this respect still?
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any color difference between panels.
If some of them are a different material underneath, there's no way to tell.


----------



## ZephyR2

I think you find on most cars that after a year or so you get a slight difference between the paint finish on metalwork and that on plastic areas like bumpers. Its only subtle and you need to be looking for it to see it.


----------



## leopard

ire74 said:


> +1 for Nano!


If only it looked like this IRL.The camera has made a nice job of it


----------



## Whaleblue

Moro,

Many thanks. I'm joining the Nano club 

FWIW I'm 99% certain that the first pic in the opening post is *not* Nano. It seems there's a similarly named Audi Grey named Nargo, which is that much lighter paint.


----------



## leopard

Nardo grey top

Nano grey bottom


----------



## Whaleblue

Thanks Leop, I guess a cloudy day pic of a Nano and bright sunshine pic of a Nardo could easily look very similar.

For me, the Nardo does it, but vivre la difference!


----------



## Omychron

leopard said:


> Nardo grey top
> 
> Nano grey bottom
> 
> View attachment 1


Are you sure that bottom one is nano? Looks nothing like my car. Maybe the reflections/light inside?


----------



## leopard

Omychron said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nardo grey top
> 
> Nano grey bottom
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that bottom one is nano? Looks nothing like my car. Maybe the reflections/light inside?
Click to expand...

Surely is...taken from http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ?_k=86kaqj


----------



## jryoung

Bottom on is definitely Nano, same as my car


----------



## Omychron

You're probably right, just seems very light in that picture.


----------



## Whaleblue

Confirmed my order today!

In case it helps, I took a pic of the official dealer swatch - placed by the window on what was an overcast day:


----------



## moro anis

Well done. I love the colour and have had several favourable comments either when parking or filling up with petrol.

How long do you have to wait?


----------



## Whaleblue

Apparently I'll find out delivery date when Audi process the order next week.


----------



## GavinE

Whaleblue said:


> Confirmed my order today!
> 
> In case it helps, I took a pic of the official dealer swatch - placed by the window on what was an overcast day:


Congrats, great colour choice!

The colour card is a bit darker than in person. Its a stunning colour and is very suited to the design of the Mk3.
Although I'm obviously biased.


----------



## 4433allanr

leopard said:


> Nardo grey top
> 
> Nano grey bottom
> 
> View attachment 1


TTs in nano on 20's looks far better than any variation on the new RS I have seen. My next will be nano without doubt, s-line probably as I want to spec the 20's and Audi won't let you do that with a sport model even though some of the launch press cars were sport models with wheels bigger than 18's.

I have admit, nano has got me hooked.


----------



## 4433allanr

Nano nano!!!


----------



## Whaleblue

Any more Nano Roadster shots out there? 8)


----------



## migzy

it's about the daytona



















migzy


----------



## leopard

4433allanr said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nardo grey top
> 
> Nano grey bottom
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> TTs in nano on 20's looks far better than any variation on the new RS I have seen. My next will be nano without doubt, s-line probably as I want to spec the 20's and Audi won't let you do that with a sport model even though some of the launch press cars were sport models with wheels bigger than 18's.
> 
> I have admit, nano has got me hooked.
Click to expand...

I think you're right.I never gave it much thought originally but it's definitely a grower.For the more discerning amongst us


----------



## 4433allanr

In my opinion, it's the defining colour for the mk3. Love this thread btw, no silliness, just discussion.


----------



## Reasty

Whaleblue said:


> Any more Nano Roadster shots out there? 8)


If you can wait till February I'll post some pics of my nano TTS roadster black edition with the 20" titanium alloys :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

Sounds like it's worth the wait.


----------



## Whaleblue

Reasty said:


> Whaleblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more Nano Roadster shots out there? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> If you can wait till February I'll post some pics of my nano TTS roadster black edition with the 20" titanium alloys :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes indeed!

I loved Moro's TTS pics enough to chose the Nano - would love to see more pics in varying lighting conditions


----------



## moro anis

Happy to oblige.


----------



## 4433allanr

Looks sharp. Like an expensive suit. 10/10.


----------



## Whaleblue

Perfect - thanks a lot!


----------



## Whaleblue

p.s. It's gorgeous. Can't wait for mine, but will be a sad git and set yours as my iPad wallpaper. Cheers!


----------



## moro anis

You're welcome


----------



## Reasty

Looks beautiful Moro,I was excited enough about mine but seeing this has A: confirmed I picked the right colour and B: made me even more excited!!!!!!!! Don't wanna wish my life away but hurry up February!!!!!!!!!!!!! mines the black edition with the 20" titanium alloys so be good to compare the differences in the look when I get it [smiley=bigcry.gif] pp [smiley=bigcry.gif] 8)


----------



## ire74

Great photos Mono. Looks very sharp. Lighting certainly can make the car look very different. The colour still gets lots of comments. Mostly positive!


----------



## moro anis

Thank you. I agree and love the difference the light makes from a very lioght grey to a very dark grey. In addition the pigments in the paint seem to react differently i.e. when the top of the door or wing catches the light it really highlights the effwct.


----------



## GavinE

Nano 'Flake pop' shots!
The bit that makes it a bit of a chameleon.


----------



## moro anis

Absolutely. Nicely captured.


----------



## 4433allanr

Even the coupe of the year was nano!!!


----------



## BauhauTTS

I like both, but mine's Daytona:


----------



## 4433allanr

Sweet.


----------



## 4433allanr

For jackparsons similar thread, lots of pics of nano early in the thread, that will be my next move. S line nano, on 20's.


----------



## GavinE

Even after 6 months, I still get a surprise.  
Every now and again the sun catches the car just right and changes the colour.


----------



## Smoothie

GavinE said:


> Even after 6 months, I still get a surprise.
> Every now and again the sun catches the car just right and changes the colour.


It's like that dress... is it grey or is it coffee coloured?


----------



## Smoothie

In the sunlight, Nano looks great. The fleck in the paintwork does really strange things to the light reflecting off it. Its like your eyes are playing tricks with you - reflecting when it should be shadowing and opposite effects - you do keep moving around the car to work it out. But on overcast days the colour goes a bit flat for me, while Daytona sings whatever the light.

But for both colours, if the car isn't 100% clean then they might as well be boring old grey.


----------

